

Do you use desktop widgets? If so - what other than calendar & weather? - dell9000
http://ryanspoon.com/blog/2010/01/14/where-is-the-desktop-widget-innovation/

======
Tangurena
Gadget that checks the build status of a project. And shows the status of the
unit tests run during the most recent continuous integration build/test cycle.

~~~
dell9000
Name?

~~~
Tangurena
It is an internally developed gadget.

